# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Development on Ubuntu 6.04 Begins

## TheFridge

<p><a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term8"><acronym title="sabdfl: Mark Shuttleworth, the Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life">sabdfl</acronym></a> has <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012602.html">kicked off</a> the development cycle for Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake). A preliminary list of <a href="http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals">goals</a> has already been started. This upcoming version will feature three years of desktop support and five years of server support, so the development cycle will be probably be different from what has been done in the past. The bulk of this planning and specification work for the release will be done at the <a href="http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero">Ubuntu Below Zero</a> development conference in Montreal, Canada during the first week of November.</p>
<p>For you trivia buffs, the first upload was by Robert Collins, who pushed in a new version of <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2005-October/000000.html">fl-cow</a>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

